# Xmas excahnge



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

X-MAS Exchange 
EVERYONE's INVITED ALL SKILL LEVELS

This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin pouring cars to share with others. 

VERY BASIC RULES

1. Cars are to be HO scale.

2. Cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but a complete one that can make a lap around the track ).

3. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

4.Send $6 for return priority shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car. (NO PAYPAL PLEASE)

5. When you send your car, add your hobbytalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.

6. This is not a rule set in stone, but I will try to send like for like. EXAMPLE: If you send a tjet, I will try to make sure you get a tjet, tyco for tyco, resin molded for resin molded, etc. Be aware that this CANNOT always be accomplished.

7. Deadline for me to receive cars: December 10th. Late responders' cars will be kept by me!!!! I will try to get cars shipped by December 15th.

Please send them to:
JoAnn - Mittens
Park Lane Hobbies
1080 Joliet 
Dyer, IN 46311
219-322-1123

Please do not send any cars until after Turkey day.

So, lets have some fun and start to get busy making a car to exchange!! And if you have anything you don't need I like pink or purple!!!

Thanks for everyone who is going to participate.

Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm interested, but I am in Canada. Shipping to me will be a bit more expensive, how much should I include?


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just a 1.00 or 2.00 should do it. Glad to hear you will joining in the fun!! Thanks


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm game :thumbsup:

Do we show our builds before we mail them off, or is it supposed to be a surprise?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SO glad to see this back!!! I'm in.

Previously, we kept the cars a surprise for group shots before they were shipped out.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am in mittens.:hat:


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Xmas Exchange*

All cars yes will be a surprise until all cars are in. Should be some GREAT cars from some GREAT guys as you all are!! Thanks


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mittens29 said:


> X-MAS Exchange
> EVERYONE's INVITED ALL SKILL LEVELS
> 
> This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin pouring cars to share with others.
> ...


I"M GOING 2 PLAY on the EXCHANGE 2 This Year

(U'r WELCOME 4 DA" "WARN'N" :wave: ) ROFLMAO!!

Bubba 123


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm in! No idea what I'll build yet, but that's part of the fun.

-Paul


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am in too!

Old Blue


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

Cool, more the merrier ho ho ho!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas*

Im in to woo hoo


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Would a custom painted lexan body do?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I think I have just the idea!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: I'M IN FER SHURE !! Neal :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas*

ok guys just here to bump up the post


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

ok guys u have only 39 more days to get cars in ty:tongue: 
Anyone who is coming out to the show in Highland, IN please feel free to bring your car to the show, it will save on your shipping - yeah!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have mine done. 

Waiting till turkey day to send in


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I have mine done.
> 
> Waiting till turkey day to send in


hey,
was wonder'n...
"What" r the "Most-Popular" chassis u guys w/ like on an Xmas car????

I "KNOW" Darrell..."T-JET!!!"

but rest of u's????? 

got several mfg chassis 4 my Xmas car's consideration..

let me know,

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Fast or faster...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sending a tjet


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Super III :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Really??? RM


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Really??? RM


Not so much :tongue:



I'm more of a pancake guy


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey, I'll take Super III's. I like the wheelbase range and so far I can make them run decent! I think I'm using up all my luck on S-IIIs, no lottery wins since I've gotten most of mine to work well

-Paul


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

o.k. guys I am really looking forward to see all of your cars, so start to send them if you want and please don't forget the 6.00 for return postage. 

Thanks to all who is participating!!!


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am sending a t-jet


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas*

bump bump


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok guys tick tock time is getting close only 25 days to get your cars in. I know you all want to be famous and have a picture of your car posted right here on Hobbytalk.
Thanks to all!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Loaded into the hauler tonite.

Will hit the transporter tomorrow. :dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm guessing it's Buick from J65, no wait a minute that's a stupid guess. That'd be like taking candy from a baby, never would quit crying, lol...RM


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

ok guys its only 17 days to get your cars in to the hobbie shop come on guys get them done


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Has mine arrived?

Crap just realized I forgot to put my screenname in my box honda :freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought they weren't to arrive until after the thanksgiving holiday? 
did I read something wrong?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> I thought they weren't to arrive until after the thanksgiving holiday?
> did I read something wrong?


Well Pinkie, somewhere along the line mittens said you could send em early if you wanted to. No biggie bro. :dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dang, i guess i did miss an update then. oh well.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I'll head for the P.O. Friday after I get a few pictures.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Just mailed mine yesterday ! Looking foreward to the Xchange !! I just love it !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Xmas Exchange*

COOL!!! Got 3 cars, so come on guys I sure want to see many more cars.

Thanks for everyone who is joining in. Please include your Hobby Talk name and a piece of paper with your 6.00.

Thanks again,
Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

eastside johnny said:


> I'll head for the P.O. Friday after I get a few pictures.


....still have to take some pictures
I guess that it'll be Monday for the P.O.


(NOT about to go anywhere near any stores or crowds today!)


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

yes there was an update al lol opp,s u missed it no biggie lol.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

enroute 9101 9690 1038 3181 1996 87


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

OH, WOW!!! It is really Christmas, loving it but don't think anyone will be getting a car back, LOL!!! Just kidding keep them coming, they all look great!!

Mittens


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Just putting on the finishing touches...it will go in the mail on Monday...I hope it makes it on time!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Leaving santa's workshop lunch time Monday.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sent mine out *FedEx* Ground yesterday, should be there Thursday.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

rbrunne1 said:


> Just putting on the finishing touches...it will go in the mail on Monday...I hope it makes it on time!


Package went out priority mail on Monday :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mine is going out tomorrow, Wednesday, December 7, 2011. I'm letting the cat out of the bag here. I've added some pictures.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet custom AFXnut. like the sparkly paint


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thank you Al. 

I saw where we weren't supposed to post pictures until after the Christmas Exchange was over.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what is a little slip between friends. glad i got a peek


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

How about a group shot of the Xchange cars JoAnn ??



Neal:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess I'm officially out. I was sick today and unable to make it to a post office. I was able to finish a car, but there is *NO* way I can get it to mittens in time. Thanks guys for the encouragement, I guess it's just not meant to be.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mine is in the hands of the USPS.

Randy.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine shows they attempted to to deliver it yesterday, but were unable to and left a notice?


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello everyone who has sent and going to send a car for the Xmas exchange. It has been so much fun getting all the cars, I want to keep them all. You all did a GREAT job and THANKS to those who sent me an extra car. That really means alot to me. I will be posting pictures of all the cars on Tuesday and the cars will be going out on Wednesday so you should be looking for a surprise in the mail. I hope all will be happy with what they get, if not I am truly sorry. Love you all and thanks again!!

Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Xmas Exchange Cars*

Here we go guys, we had 27 cars, one is not pictured. So enjoy!!! I am sorry is everyone is not happy with want they got. I tried very hard to be fair.
They were all GREAT!! Thanks to all who participated, hopefully we will have more next time and enjoy your goodies too!!!
http://s814.photobucket.com/albums/zz64/jotenas/Xmas Exchange Cars/

Love you all!!
Mittens


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I don not know how you could get a bad ride out of these cars. Thanks Mittens.

Rob


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

awesome pics joann,and thank you for participate in being the judge


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Omg!*



mittens29 said:


> .....I am sorry everyone is not happy with what they got. I tried very hard to be fair.....
> 
> Love you all!!
> Mittens


Wow! Really?

...and they had the good taste to inform you so?

very classy...

Never the less, we thank you for taking on the annual challenge of pleasing all the people all the time.

YOU are a class act! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hoorah! hey Joanne/mittens, how about a pic of all the pink cars you got too? please!


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, I will sorry I forgot, check them out tomorrow.
Thanks to the guys who sent me a car.

Mittens


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a great looking group of cars! 

Thank you Mittens for all the time and effort you have put into this Christmas dealio! I'm sure Santa is very proud to have you as an assistant! :thumbsup:

I'm happy I found this forum, the great people, amazing talent and willingness to share has made my return to slots all the more enjoyable!


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!
~Jeff


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*My Pink Xmas cars*

Thanks to the guys who sent me a car. I truly love them all!!!

I also want to Thanks to you guys for letting me be a part of this great forum, having you all as friends helped me go through a rough time in my life!!
And for doing this Xmas Exchange, it sure was alot of fun.

http://s814.photobucket.com/albums/zz64/jotenas/My Pink Xmas Cars/

Thanks agains,
Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> I don not know how you could get a bad ride out of these cars. Thanks Mittens.
> 
> Rob


WOW!! all r #1's :thumbsup:

found "My" car...LOL!!!!

Bubba 123

TY 4 ALL u do Mom :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW! Nice group of cars!! That's more TYCO's than last year. Now I wished I did join this year. 

Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

JoAnn, Merry Christmas. 

Thank you for your hard work on this Christmas Exchange. It's alot of work and effort on your part. Our job was easy. We had to build a custom, pack it and send it to you. 

You have to repack each car and send them to someone else. Thank you.

All of those cars look great, and I'd be honored to have any one of them. 

Randy.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Merry Christmas and Many Thanks*

Mittens you are the tops. I agree with all here, in there are no bad cars and any and all are awesome work. Thanks again for going the extra mile to make this a fun event for all of us at HT. Thumbs up for everyone that built a car. I'm always floored by what I see on this site. Lots of talent and heart!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

well guys waiting to see who gets what cars hehe. all looked good. waiting to see what car im getting . hope ev 1 is going to like there cars. zoom 4 now


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Mittens,

Thank You................You Rock! :thumbsup::thumbsup: This was a lot of work on your part and fun too right? You get to see and touch some the the best slot cars the WORLD has to offer...That's because, they are Hobby Talk Made!! 

Wes,

If either one of us wins the Lottery (preferably me but, good luck to you as well) let's Fly to China and build our Christmas Exchange cars for next year. 

Then we can put "MADE IN CHINA" on them but, also put "BUILT BY CITIZENS OF USA"

I love this place.....Fantastic builds everyone! When life gets me down sometimes I just head for my slot cave and look at my collection of slot cars from my Hobby Talk friends.  That always puts a BIG smile on my face 

Best wishes for everyone during the Holidays...

Bob...Merry Christmas!!...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> well guys waiting to see who gets what cars hehe. all looked good. waiting to see what car im getting . hope ev 1 is going to like there cars. zoom 4 now


got my car & goodies-box 2day YUMMY !!! :wave:

it's the Sun-Burst painted afx/srt Viper :thumbsup:

TY Mom:wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Maybe tomorrow! fingers crossed.  Thanks again Joann. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine showed today. My wife snagged the candy and let me keep the car, although she was eyeing it pretty close. Great job Mittens and thanks for all you do! Whoever did the candy red '57 Chevy...too cool I love it! 

Merry Christmas All,
Paul


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

hey for every 1 that got in on this. hope every 1 was happy and im asking for u all to leave a feedback please ty .


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Honda, who are we to leave feed back for, JoAnn or the builder.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I got my Xmas Xchanges today. Thank you JoAnn and the anonymous exchange partners.
I got a really cool custom resin Mercedes with Gull wing doors on a Mattel How Wheels chassis.










a resin NASCAR Taurus 94 McDonalds on an Auto World chassis with custom painted AFX style wheels.










and an AFX Chevelle customized to a drag car with a real neat fade paint job on an original Aurora AFX chassis










I was responsible for sending a lexan TEXACO NASCAR on a Tyco chassis, a FRAY type chssis with the body that was on the Gypsy build I bought sometime back and my custom resin Willys Promod in swirled yellow/red.
I hope everyone got something they like, I sure did. oh yeah, the screw driver set and all the sweets were an unexpected treat that i will cherish. Thank You JoAnn/mittens and everyone that participated. 
looking forward to doing another.
and on another note a quick look at a couple nice customs that arrived yesterday too.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Christmas Car*

Got my Christmas Car on Thursday. Many "Thanks" to the builder and to "Mittens"
I've been wrestling with ideas for the cover of the November/December issue of the North Coast *H**.O*. *R*acing *N*ews and then it showed up in the mail!!
THIS will be the cover car (the picture is cropped a lot to the left & right sides of the car though)

To Mittens & the builder....if you PM me your mailing address (I have Park Lane's) I'll send copies of the issue to both of you.
Thanks again and BEST WISHES for a MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

sent twice oops!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

eastside johnny said:


> Got my Christmas Car on Thursday. Many "Thanks" to the builder and to "Mittens"
> I've been wrestling with ideas for the cover of the November/December issue of the North Coast *H**.O*. *R*acing *N*ews and then it showed up in the mail!!
> THIS will be the cover car (the picture is cropped a lot to the left & right sides of the car though)
> 
> ...


That would make a cool Christmas card also.
>Tom<


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Tom,.....the background is a Christmas card!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

eastside johnny said:


> Tom,.....the background is a Christmas card!


So ??????
Looks NEAT 4 the issue good resolution as well :thumbsup:
got MY vote 4 xmas card :thumbsup:

happy holidays 2 ALL!!!!:wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

My package arrived yesterday, too :hat:

The crew is looking it over before it goes on the track :freak:



Thanks to the builder & Jo Anne :thumbsup:

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rbrunne1 said:


> My package arrived yesterday, too :hat:
> 
> The crew is looking it over before it goes on the track :freak:
> 
> ...


a T-Jet that "Escaped" HONDA!!!! lol
look'n good :thumbsup:

Bubba 123
originally from watertown, ny w/ is clifton park???)


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I recieved mine on Friday. A very nice resin Ferrari. I really like this car. 

I built the red 57 Chevy. I hope who ever recieved it likes it.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

hello i got this one guys and thanks to TBI for this build and to mittens for doing this ty here a pic of car i got http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/honda27-01pics134.jpg


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Sent mine out *FedEx* Ground yesterday, should be there Thursday.


It got here Friday!! :woohoo: Thank You Dude :dude:

Bob...love it...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rbrunne1 said:


> My package arrived yesterday, too :hat:
> 
> The crew is looking it over before it goes on the track :freak:
> 
> ...


Bob she came from Sky High Customs, enjoy bro.

Here is what I recieved 3 days ago, she is a runner for sure!!! Not sure what happened to the chromlusion kinda paint but she screams, thanks to the builder.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> Bubba 123
> originally from watertown, ny w/ is clifton park???)


Bubba - Clifton Park is north of Albany, NY in Saratoga County


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Bob she came from Sky High Customs, enjoy bro.


Thanks Joe! Have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year :hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rbrunne1 said:


> Thanks Joe! Have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year :hat:


You do the same my brutha!!! :hat:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

That fire truck is the coolest... to whoever built it, where did you get the body?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> That fire truck is the coolest... to whoever built it, where did you get the body?


Jimmy Tbi built it and we r trying to get em to build a bunch!!! Startedd out a mini cooper


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Jimmy Tbi built it and we r trying to get em to build a bunch!!! Startedd out a mini cooper


Hell I wont live long enough to build a bunch of them! Little buggers are time consuming!

but I'll make a *few* more :wave:


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Xmas Exchange Cars*

Hello everyone!!! Hope you all have received your cars in the mail and all is happy with them if not send all complaints to Honda27 LOL!!!

Merry Christmas to all and a very Happy New Year!!

Love,
Mitt - JoAnn


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas Joann, thank you for hosting!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> Merry Christmas Joann, thank you for hosting!


Ditto mittens. To you and your family, happy holidays. :hat:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

send them to her haha she thinks shes funny lol.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

honda27 said:


> send them to her haha she thinks shes funny lol.


Honda, We don't think she is funny. We know she is. HA HA HA!

Randy.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

ditto on what a/fx nut said


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Xmas Exchange*

Ok guys got my other car in and here is a picture of it. 
http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz64/jotenas/IMG_0620.jpg

Thanks to plymouth71 for the great job!!

I hope everyone truly enjoyed their cars, I know I sure did.

Happy New Year to everyone!! I know I plan to, I am starting to live a better and happier life. Hope you all can too.

Love and joy and happiness,
Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy New Year JoAnn. thank you for hosting a fun project. I hope we can do more again soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd like to get in on it next year but I really lack the skills and don't want to give someone a rolling pile of scrap.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Practice makes perfect Jeep. I couldn't make it this year, but I'll try to next time around.


----------

